# Horus Heresy Books



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if the coloured banding on the spine of the books means anything? the first three books, Galaxy In Flames etc had red banding and Prospero Burns has purple banding. I tried to look for a patern but can't really see one. 

Maybe I'm just takling it all to seriously...


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I was wondering that myself =)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Been discussed before, and from what all of us could gather and speculate.......nothing. Just random.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok cool, that's the conclusion I came too. Cheers


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Right, I asked BL what the deal was and this was the reposnse I got today:
_Hi,

The bands do indeed have a meaning, but it is a hidden one and you will
need to work it out for yourself!

Sincerely

Ragnar Karlsson
Black Library_

So as a bit of a sucker for codes I have made a start and I am hoping you guys can help me...

Here we go:
Title - Banding - Prominent Legion
Horus Rising – Red – Lunar Wolves
False Gods – Red – Lunar Wolves
Galaxy In Flames – Red – Lunar Wolves
Flight of The Eisenstein – Green – Death Guard
Fulgrim – Blue – Emperor's Children
Descent of Angels – Green – Dark Angels
Legion – Purple – Alpha Legion
Battle for the Abyss – Green – Ultramarines & Word Bearers (and Space Wolves)
Mechanicum – Green - 
Tales of Heresy – Green - 
Fallen Angels – Green - 
A Thousand Sons – Purple - Space Wolves and Thousand Sons
Nemesis – Green - 
The First Heretic - Blue
Prospero Burns – Prospero Burns – Space Wolves and Thousand Sons
Age of Darkness – Gold - 

Some of my thoughts so far:
Does the colour signify whether it is a main plot story or a side story? 
Does the colour signify the chronology of the story?
Does the colour mean that those books can be read as a mini series? (I doubt this because Battle for the Abyss and First Heretic should surely be read together?)
Now Age of Darkness is Gold so I figured it was because it was a compilation, but so is Tales of Heresy, and that has green banding.

Does the colour signify whether the book is about a traitor or loyalist legion? Or who instigated the plot?
This is my favourite line of thinking as the first three books feature the Lunar Wolves and the plot is instigated by the Word Bearers, so Red could mean Traitor. And Erebus features in all three also.
Legion, Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns feature the Thousand Sons and Alpha Legion, whose loyalty is questionable. Are they traitor or are they loyalist? So this could be the meaning of purple.
Descent of Angels, Battle for the Abyss, Nemesis, etc are all Green and feature loyal Legions. 

That's enough deep meaning for me, but I won't rest until I crack that code...

Thoughts?

Rev


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I've looked at so many different answers that i genuinely think he's lying, perhaps even unintentionally, not knowing himself they mean fuck all. There is no pattern at all.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't source it, but I distinctly remember it being said that "There used to be a meaning, then there was mixups, now there's not."


----------

